# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Mbi Onufrin dhe Krijimet e Tij

## Fiori

Onufri njihet si piktori me i rendesishem i ikonave ne Shqiperi. Lindi ne shekullin e 16 _(pas vdekjes se Gjergj Kastriotit)_. Duke qene se Shqiperia ne ate kohe ishte nen pushtimin turk _(ishte periudha kur turqit po kthenin nje pjese te shqiptareve ne fene myslimane)_ vizatimi dhe pikturat e ikonave krishtere ishin nje pjese rresistences kundrejt ngjarjeve te kohes. Mendohet te kete lindur ne 12 Qershor _(jo e sigurt)_ duke pasur parasysh se kjo ka qene dita e lindjes e Shenjtorit Onuphrius.

Onufri u zbulua ne fillim te shekullit te 20 nga Viktoria Pusanova, shkenctare Ruse e cila ishte arratisur nga revolucioni Rus ne Rusi per te jetuar ne Shqiperi.

Mbi jeten e Onufrit, egzistojne shume pak materiale. Pikturoi ne Berat deri ne vitin 1547 dhe ne kete vit ka punime te tij te punuara ne Kostur, ndersa ne 1555 punoi ne nje fshat prane Elbasanit. Ne kete periudhe punimet e tij kishin si nenshkrim "protopapa". 

Onufri themeloi shkollen e tij te piktures te cilen me pas e trasheguan dhe zhvilluan i biri i tij Nikolla, Onufri Kiprioti dhe Konstandin Shpataraku.

Ne periudhen kur jetoi Onufri, pikturat e shenjta bizantine ndiqnin akoma rregullat strikte te pikturave paleologe te rrilindjes. Ndersa ai pikturoi, piktura biblike duke u mbeshtetur ne stilin bizantin por njekohesisht duke e liruar krijimtarine e tij nga rregullat strikte te kohes. Pikturoi pamje nga Shqiperia, qytete shqiptare, folklorin shqiptar, fshatare dhe vecanerisht luftetare. Nje shembull mjaft i mire ne kete rast eshte piktura e Shen Gjergjit, i cili pasqyrohet si nje luftetar perkrah Skenderbeut ne luften kunder turqve. 

Me stilin e tij realist ai i afrohet stilit te Rrilindjes Europiane. Ishte mjeshter i portreteve, duke kapur boten e brendeshme te modeleve te tij ne piktura. Nuk ndiqte rregullat e perspektives negative, sipas te ciles objektet te cilat jane larg duken me te medha. Ne punimet artistike te Onufrit gjejme fillimet e peisazhit ne pikture. 

Nje nga karakteristikat me te njohura te krijimeve te Onufrit eshte e ashtuquajtura "e kuqja Onufriane". Kjo ishte nje ngjyre e ndritshme, dominuese gjithashtu edhe ne kostumet mesjetare shqiptare. Sot arti i prodhimit te te kuqes Onufriane ka humbur. Sekretin e perdorimit te kesaj ngjyre Onufri e mori me vete ne boten misterioze qe ai dikur kish pikturuar. 


_Disa nga punimet e tij:_

----------


## Fiori

*Ikona te ekspozuara ne Muzeun e Artit dhe Kultures, Berat!*

----------


## Fiori

*Një tjetër*

----------


## Eni

Ikonat e Onufrit dhe te piktoreve te tjere mesjetare, prone e muzeve te ndryshme shqiptare ishin te ekspozuara gjate nentorit ne Vicenza te Italise. Nje mrekulli e vertete.

Nqs deshironi te shikoni disa nga ikonat e ekspozuara ne Vicenza, klikoni: Gallery-Albanova
Po paraqes nje ikone te Onufrit e titulluar

*Pagezimi i Krishtit*

----------


## Eni

*DISA TE  DHANA MBI JETEN E PIKTOR ONUFRIT DHE NIKOLLES*



Në vere të vitit 1951 nji ekspeditë shkencore e ish-Institutit të Shkencave zbuloi per herë të pare në kishën e shen Kollit të katundit Shelcan (Shpat i Elbasanit) nji mbishkrim, i cili na dha per herë te pare emnin e piktorit tonë te madh, Onufrit. Ja teksti i mbish-krimit: «Kur të ngresh duert e tu ke Perendia o meshtar i Perëndise, me përmend edhe mue mëkatarin e të paditunin piktor Onufrin». Ky mbìshkrim gjindet mbi faqen e murit verior të kishës brënda në kunge, pranë thisiasterit, i pikturuem me gërma bizantine të medha e të zeza. Gjatë punës se saj ekspedita zbuloi edhe dy mbishkrime te tjera t'Onufrit në Kishën E Shën E Premtes në katundin Valesh (Shpat i Elbasanit), njani nga të cilët ka po atë tekst që pamë ma sipër por me këte shtojcë: «...me përmend dhe mue mekatar Onufrin, prift, piktor  dhe  potopapë  të  Neokastres;   kurse  mbishkrimi   tjetër  në këte kishë mban datën e pikturimit 1554.

Në vere të vitit 1956 ekspedita e ish Institutit të Shkencave zbu_loi, në nji kishë të vogël të Beratit (Kisha e shën Todhrit në Kala) edhe 6 freska të tjera t'Onufrit, me gjithë që keto punë nuk përmbajnë ndonji mbishkrim t'autorit. Po në këte kohë ekspedita zbuloi në Berat (ne Kishën shumë te moçme të shën Merisë Vllaherna), nji mbishkrim që na ban të njoftun piktor N'ikollen si bir t'Onufrit me këto fjalë: dhe piktori (asht) Nikolla birì i Onufrit, vjeti 1578». Me këte rast piktor Nikolli per të parën herë identifikohet si bir i Onufrit.

Gjatë qershorit të këtij viti ekspedita e Institutit të historisë dhe filologjise pranë Universitetit Shtetnor të Tiranës, zbuloi ne Kishën e shën Kollit ne katundin Kurjan (Fier) nji mbishkrim që vërteton se Nikolli i biri i Onufrit ka pikturue edhe në këtë kishë bashkë me nji piktor, ma të pare nga ky, me emnin Joan, pa te dhana mbi prejardhjen e këtij. Burime që të na flasin mbi këta piktorë deri me sot janë vetëm mbishkrimet e tyne të dhana ma sipër dhe freskat e tyne.

Nga këta mbishkrime nuk del në mënyrë te drejtë per drejtë prejardhja e Onufrit,  por vetëm se ai ka pasë qenë prift i nartuem me femijë dhe  i  graduem  protopapë, (kryeprift) i Neokastres (Elbasanit) Po t'ishte prej ndonji vendi ma të ndëgjuem se Neokastra ai dukesh ta theksonte këtë gja ne mbishkrim por duhet te jetë nga Elbasani ose prej ndonji vendi ma të vogël afër këtij.

Mbishkrimi i Nikollës nuk na jep asnji spjegim mbi Onufrin, ta_në e piktorit, ndofta sepse Onufri si piktor nate kohe, ka pase qenë i njoftun, prandaj Nikolla me frazën e shkurtën «bir i Onufrit» - jep te kuptonet se bir i kujt prindi asht.

Gjithashtu mbi vjetin e lindjes dhe te vdekjes së Onufrit dhe te birit të tij Nikollës nuk mund te flitet me saktesì. Prej Unufrit kemi vetem vjetin e pikturimit te Kishës se shën E Premtes në Valësh, 1554, dhe prej Nikollës vitin e pikturimit të Kishës se shën Mërisë Vllaherna ne Berat, 1578. Prej këtyre vjeteve del se piktorët, atë e bir, Unufri me NIkollën, Kanë jetue e kane punue në shek. XVI-te.

marre nga libri: Piktoret Mesjetare Shqiptare (1961)

Me poshte nje pikture e Onufer Qipriotit, (mqs e ke permendur Fiori) e titulluar:

*Fjeta e Shën Marisë*

----------

